# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Sos Γυριζει το κεφαλι της μεσα στα πουπουλα της

## erebus

Καλημερα σας θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας εχω
Ενα ζευγαρι παπαγαλακια κοινα ηλικιας γυρω 
στα 8 χρονων το θυλικο μου
ομως απο προχθες την ωρα του υπνου γυριζει το
Κεφαλι του πισω στα πουπουλα του σβερκου του
Και εχθες εβγαζε κατι περιεργους ηχους οταν
Αναπνεε σαν να ειναι μπουκομενη& δεν μπορει
Να παρει ανασα.
Κατι που ως τωρα δεν εκανε. 
Αυτο με φοβιζει λιγο γιατι κατα τα αλλα ειναι
ευδιαθετη και τρωει και παιζει με το αρσενικο
Και νερο πινει κανονικα και κελαιδαει και τα 
Κοπρανα της ειναι κανονικα.
Τη μπορει να ειναι αυτο μηπως ξερει καποιος;
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σας

----------


## jk21

αν το εκανε εντος της ημερας θα ηταν φουλ ανησυχητικο ακομα και για αμεσο κινδυνο της ζωης του . Για το βραδυ τουλαχιστον τα καναρινια συχνα κοιμουνται ετσι . Ομως ναι μεν να μην ανησυχεις εφοσον ειναι κινητικο εντος της ημερας και κελαηδα , παρε παρολα αυτα φυσιολογικο ορο απο τα φαρμακεια (που βαζουν στις μυτουλες των μωρων )και ριξε με πιεση στα ρουθουνια του .Μην το φοβασαι ...   Δες και εσωτερικα στο στομα αν εχει βλεννα (βαλε καθετα μια οδοντογλυφιδα για να το κρατησεις ανοιχτο ). Να το εχεις καπου ζεστα και αν δεις να ειναι εντονα νωχελικο εντος της ημερας να το αναφερεις αμεσα

----------


## erebus

δυστιχως τα πραγματα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα εχει αστάθειαδεν μπορει
 να πεταξει καλα και με το ζωρη μπορει να κατσει στο κλαδι της αυτη τη
 στιγμη εχει κατεβει στο πατο του κλουβιου εχει μαζευτει στη γωνια και
 δεν πολυ κουνιεται παρα μονο αναπνεει και φυσικα δεν
 με αφηνει με τιποτα να την πιασω και για να πω την αληθεια δεν θελω
 να την πιασω δεν θελω να την ταλαιπωρισω ουτε να την πονεσω δεν ξερω
 ποσο θα αντεξει ακομα 
Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι τη στο καλο επαθε ενω μεχρι τωρα ηταν
 ενα πολυ ζωηρο και ζωντανο παπαγαλακι.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρα θα βγαλεις αμεσα φωτο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου 

θα την πιασεις και θα δεις αν εχει χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα , κατι σκληρο στρογγυλωπο εσωτερικα και αν ειναι διεσταλμενη η τρυπιτσα εξοδου της κουτσουλιας , μην τυχον το πουλακι εχει δυστοκια 

Αν ναι , μας ενημερωνεις αμεσα , την βαζεις σε εντονη ζεστη (το κυριοτερο ) και κανεις και τα υπολοιπα που αναφερονται εδω
*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής

*Αν οχι , τοτε μου λες ποια περιοχη μενεις να δω αν υπαρχει μαγαζι με φαρμακα ή εκτος αν ξερεις καποιο πετ σοπ με ποικιλια κτηνιατρικων φαρμακων ή πας σε φαρμακειο , παιρνεις augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg (το παιδικο ) , το διαλυεις οπως λενε οι οδηγιες και δινεις απο το διαλλυμα σε πρωτη φαση αμεσα στο στομα 1 σταγονα 

και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## erebus

Δυστοκια δεν νομιζω να ειναι γιατι δεν την εχουμε βαλει ποτε για αναπαραγωγη την εβαλα σε ζεστο μερος παντως και επειδη ειναι στο δωματειο μου αναψα& το αεροθερμο. Οσο για το που μενω ειμαι σε χωριο στην Νεα Πελλα αλλα θα φυγω αμεσα για τα γιαννιτσα για να παω να προμυθευτω αυτα που χρειαζεται

----------


## jk21

Δημητρα τα θηλυκα γεννανε αυγα και χωρις ταιρι και συχνα αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα , οταν ειναι καιρο χωρις ταιρι , λογω ορμονικων ανωμαλιων 

Δεν σου λεω οτι εχει ντε και καλα δυστοκια αλλα καλα ειναι να της δωσεις ασβεστιο στο στομα (σε πετ σοπ το tabernil calcio , calcilux oropharma κλπ  και αν δε βρεις , ζητας αναβραζοντα δισκια σε φαρμακειο των 500 mg ή εστων των 1000 και καλα ειναι να βρεις σκευασμα εκτος απ ανθρακικο ασβεστιο να εχει κυριως γλυκονικο 


σε καθε περιπτωση παρε και augmentin και δωσε οπως σου ειπα με συρριγκα στο στομα 

Αν εχει διαστολη η οπη που κουτσουλα (αμαρα ) σταξε 1 σταγονα καστορελαιο

----------


## erebus

Τελικα η μιμρη μου δεν τα καταφερε πριν απο λιγο εφυγε....

Ειδα για την οπη που μου ειπες αλλα ηταν κανονικη δεν εδιχνε κατι σαν συστολη.
Της εδωσα το απογευμα augmentin με τη συριγγα και η αληθεια ειναι οτι
Με το ζωριτο πηρε. Εντομεταξυ ουτε ειχε φαει τιποτα ουτε νερο ειχε πιει
Οποτε παλι με νη συριγγα προσπαθησα να τξς δωσω λιγο νερακι αλλα φαινοταν 
Τοσο καταβεβλημενη τοσο αδυναμη...
Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τη ηταν αυτο που ειχε και ειχε τοσο γρηγορη εξελιξη

Ξερω πως σε εχω κουρασει σημερα αλλα η μικρη μου εφυγε τη θα κανω τωρα με
Τον αρσενικο πως πρεπει να κινηθω το λεω γιατι αυτα τα δυο ηταν απο παντα
Μαζι& τωρα εμεινε μονος του.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια..

----------


## erebus

Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ να σαι καλα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρα λυπαμαι ... αν εχεις το πουλακι και βγαλεις εστω εξωτερικα μια φωτο στην κοιλιτσα της μεχρι χαμηλα , ισως καταλαβουμε αν υπηρχε αυγο (αν εχει πια νοημα ... ) ή αν ηταν ξαφνικη ασθενεια (εδω εχει νοημα γιατι εχεις και αλλο πουλακι και θα πρεπει να προσεχεις μην κατι αλλαξει σε αυτον ... στην παραμικρη νωχελικοτητα  και διαφορετικη απο οτι συνηθως συμπεριφορα , θα του δωσεις στο στομα φαρμακο και θα μας ειδοποιησεις 

Προσφατα εχασα μια καρδερινουλα ... και κεινη εφυγε εντελως ξαφνικα ...

----------


## erebus

Σ' ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια σου θα τον προσεχωπαρα πολυ. την μικρη δεν την εχω την πηρε η αδελφη μου για να τηην θαψη γιατι εγω δεν θα αντεχα 
με τιποτα τωρα η προσοχη μου θα εστιαστει στον  μικρο μου.
και παλι σ' ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

> Ξερω πως σε εχω κουρασει σημερα


δεν με κουρασες Δημητρα . Οσο υπαρχει το GBC να βοηθαμε οσο μπορουμε σε καθε παραμετρο της καθημερινοτητας τους  τα πουλακια και οσο αυτοι που προσπαθω να βοηθω δειχνουν οτι αγαπανε πραγματικα τα πουλια , δεν κουραζομαι

----------


## Jimmy100

Λυπάμαι πολύ για το παπαγαλάκι σου Dimitra!!!

----------

